# boot problem trial



## inux (Sep 11, 2010)

hello, I installed ubuntu on the laptop, slackware, freebsd, but with grub2 grub sees me and not slackware 

freebsd disk is partitioned as follows:

ubuntu first partition sda1
slackware second partition sda2
freebsd third partition sda3

reading the forum I found my problem but I can not solve it. Written to the file /etc/grub.d/40_custom this:


```
menuentry "FreeBSD" (
set root (hd0, 3,)
chainloader +1
)
```

but nothing anybody has solved the problem that can help me? I tried them all thanks.


----------



## EdGe (Sep 11, 2010)

Greetings.

The freebsd device configuration syntax must include the slice letter of root (in general "a")

```
set root=(hd0,3,a)
```
After editing etc/grub.d/40_custom  don't forget to run
`# grub-mkconfig`

Edit:
Please put braces instead of parentheses

```
menuentry "FreeBSD" [highlight]{[/highlight]
.....
[highlight]}[/highlight]
```

EdGe


----------

